# local 569 San Diego, constant apprentice applications...



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've applied for an Inside Wireman Apprenticeship at Local 569/ SDETT and i should be receiving my test date shortly and thereafter pass and interview well to be accepted into the hallowed Union hall.

However having read through a lot of posts regarding work or rather lack of it to keep apprentices and Journeymen busy. I'm worried that if I do get accepted there won't be enough work to let me finish the program and get my journeyman's card.

A lot of people have said that if there's no electrical work, the union shuts down applications. Local 569 or the San Diego Electrical Training seem to have 10-15 slots per semester for inside wireman and telecoms. Can I take this as a good sign ? or should I assume they're stockpiling apprentices for brighter days?

I really want to do this and I've had to move mountains and jump through hoops in the last 2 months just to make the application requirements.

Any thoughts and advice is welcome.

Cheers


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

...you're a pretty optimistic dude, what with the "interviewing well" and "getting accepted" stuff. But that's good.
-If they shut down the applicants, you've already applied, so .... those after you are hating.
-If you "interview well", "get accepted" and all that, and work is still that bad, they'll prolly just delay your start date. 
-Many many factors go into the "work bad" "work good" outlook. Grab a copy of your metro area's business journals. Shows finite data on signed contracts, gross revenue, statistical analysis (are we up or down from last year).. bids and proposals can be found in your newspaper for school/county projects... very informative. And how many hands on book 1 can be misleading. If you get in, you'll work "cause you're cheap cheap cheap. Nobody wants to pay a journeyman to unload a truck or run to the supply house for a 2 1/2" meyers hub.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Boy,

569 is dead right now. Continue with the process, it could take 2 years (I am serious). Do you have any experience at all? Just starting out? Look up a company called Gould Electric, they do a lot of prevailing wage work. They are in Poway. If your looking to get into residential or residential service try Swinson Electric. 

I don't know how busy they both are, but i would imagine, they are both still kicking strong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have never understood the I am waiting 2-3 years to get in the union mentality, you want to be an electrician get off your butt open the yellow pages and call every contractor, factory, building management company till you get a job.

Knowshorts gave you several leads get a job.

There is more to working than the Union.


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't mean to come across as cocky or ridiculously optimistic, I just wanted to get some feedback about some concerns I had. I do want to become a master electrician eventually and the union seemed like a good route but I can't afford to hang around and twiddle the thumbs waiting for something to turn up.

My electrical experience is basically a step above a DIY'ers as I didn't go near the stuff in the UK as I wasn't qualified and insured to do so.

I'll hit up the leads provided and explore a few more of my own to get the ball going. Thanks for the info and any other suggestions are welcomed ;0)


----------

